# Canada launches reverse brain drain programme for expats



## Ryan_Weaver

"an obstacle to returning to Canada is that their non-Canadian spouse, partner or dependent children may be unable to work until they are processed as permanent residents, which usually takes between six months and one year." Wow, I wish this were truly the case. We have been waiting for two years now. It depends on where you are submitting your application, but I would say AT LEAST 12 to 18 months.


----------

